# Anything I can do?



## bookjunky4life (Sep 11, 2008)

My bf's friends got a dog from someone with the humane society. they even took this puppy to a fancy dinner where the hs is trying to raise money to build a bigger shelter. My understanding is that it wasn't an official adoption; rather, someone with the HS happened upon having this mother and litter of pups and is a patient where the wife works and got the dog. No kind of checking was done to see if they're suitable. The husband despises dogs, she's not allowed in the house at all, no kind of fencing or anything and they live on a busy country road, they're version of "training" is hitting the dog, you get the picture. Otherwise decent people but they have no business with a dog period. 

Now the pup is about six months and has killed a few of the outside kittens, more than likely too rough of play from what I've seen. So the husband is ready to just give it away to whomever. I had bf call him and tell him they need to take it back to hs but he doesn't want to "burden them." I'm really ticked off about the entire situation. My sister may take the dog as she's been looking for a young female, but I won't lie, it would still be an iside/outside situation but definitely better than the husband giving it away to someone he knows. She's a smart dog, just a LOT fo puppy energy, but she's never worked with either. She looks like a white mini gsd but with a tail that will curl. 

I'm trying to get ahold of someone with HS but that's next to impossible on the weekend. Am I right to feel the HS has an obligation to take this pup back and try to rehome her? I also feel that no one associated with HS should be giving dogs away with out checks which they are pretty strict about on official adoptions.

Kayla


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Quote: I had bf call him and tell him they need to take it back to hs but he doesn't want to "burden them."


Wrong. Were they my friends - and I have done this before - say to them either you take her back or I will. *cough* Otherwise decent people don't hit their dog, leave a puppy outside all the time to let it kill kittens becuase she's bored.


----------



## bookjunky4life (Sep 11, 2008)

I've left a two VMs for the HS, suggesting they contact the individuals because they're having problems with the dog and considering just giving it to someone. And that I advised them they need to take it back to HS and they didn't want to "burden" them. I have also tried getting ahold of a friend-of-a-friend that used to foster for the HS and see if she can get something started. I got enough info so far to know that HS has a policy of taking back dogs it has adopted out. So hopefull it will work out. 

I try to educate them when I can. The husband has said he was bitten by a dog in the face as achild and his issues apparently are a result of that, not that that justifies it. He had no idea that so many of dogs in shelters are purebreds or that there were hundred of thousands and millions, when I told him. I'm playing it by ear for now and may give the husband a ring yet this evening.


----------

